
Super Easy Sequence Diagrams – PlantUML - signa11
http://plantuml.com/
======
TheFinalDraw
I love PlantUML! After a coworker introduced me to it at my old company, it
quickly became my tool of choice for putting together security diagrams (I'm
an AppSec engineer). I found it particularly helpful for this use case because
it made diagram re-use, and updating existing diagrams when architecture
changes are planned, extremely easy. We also used Confluence, for which there
is a PlantUML plugin that allows you to insert your UML markup directly into a
doc, which is then rendered by Confluence when someone views the page. I threw
together a set of macros and sprites for AWS architecture and deployment
diagrams, which I've put on GitHub[0] for anyone who finds it useful.
Eventually planning to upload a fork I wrote that generically (and much much
more efficiently) generates the templates and sprites for other services and
products besides AWS.

[0]: [https://github.com/milo-minderbinder/AWS-
PlantUML](https://github.com/milo-minderbinder/AWS-PlantUML)

------
brudgers
A few weeks ago I monkeyed around with PlantUML in Emacs org-mode using babel.
It's a great diagramming tool as an abstraction over Graphviz...it does not
have to be used within the context of UML.

I found the PDF version of the PlantUML documentation a useful way to achieve
noise reduction,
[http://plantuml.com/PlantUML_Language_Reference_Guide.pdf](http://plantuml.com/PlantUML_Language_Reference_Guide.pdf)

------
flarg
My team and i use plantuml exclusively for architectural diagrams and our
output beats out that of other teams, it's not just a diagramming tool though,
it's a DSL for uml and forces you to think carefully about how you design
solutions

------
monkey413
I second that. I used this few days ago.

